# Losi 8 Buggy Oval Setup Help



## REDNECK146 (Aug 2, 2009)

I Just Got A New Losi 8 Turned It In To Late Model Having Trouble With Setup 

Tail End Comes Around On Strataways 

Would Like To Know Starting Point Have First Race On Sunday

The Track Is Dirt Runners Outdoor Track In Nj, 350 Drive Line Sandy Clay Packed

Thank You For Your Help


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I race at Dirt Runners. Not L8 model, but many other classes. Ill let the L8 guys know and Im sure they will chime in and help. If you go the the Off Road Track Discussion section you will see we have a thread going called Dirt Runners 2009 OutDoor Season. Why dont you post on that? This way you will get lots of help and get to know a few of us before you get there Sunday.


----------



## Lap Traffic (Jun 30, 2008)

REDNECK146 said:


> I Just Got A New Losi 8 Turned It In To Late Model Having Trouble With Setup
> 
> Tail End Comes Around On Strataways
> 
> ...


I currently run Late model @ DR

What is your current setup? Toe, Camber ETC.

Check the setup sheets Horizon.http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Support.aspx?ProdID=LOSA0809


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you know that the late models at Dirtrunners require use of the Ofna or Losi Spec tires
(such as these: http://www.losipartshouse.com/servlet/the-28941/LOSA17758-1-fdsh-8-DLM-Tires,/Detail)?

You can't run regular off-road tiret tires in the 1/8th late model class.


----------



## REDNECK146 (Aug 2, 2009)

I Am Running The Ofna Ttires 3 1//2 On Front 1 1/2 CAMBER On Rear
TOE IS 2 IN REAR 2 IN FRONT


----------



## Lap Traffic (Jun 30, 2008)

I was running:
Front: camber= RF -3.5/LF +1, front toe OUT 2 degrees

Rear:camber RR -2.5/LR O, rear toe IN 2 degrees.

How experienced a driver are you? Only well seasoned drivers are permitted to run this class. Also, the cars are quite a handful on the OFNA DO or Losi DLM tires. It takes a lot of getting used to. Permitted motors are 5 port or less non-modded .21


----------



## Wayne Miele (Nov 21, 2007)

He is with me.


----------



## Lap Traffic (Jun 30, 2008)

Wayne Miele said:


> He is with me.


Great! How you doing Wayne? I hope you were able to pick up tires, I am using my spares, because I had a blowout in one of my OFNA tires. The foam came unglued and the tire had a huge lump in it.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Wayne - Does that mean hes going to have a spare tire on the trunk lid?


----------



## REDNECK146 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank You I Will Trie It In The Morring On My Track I Have Been Running Rc Oval For A Good While Now

I ALSO ADDED SOME PICS OF MY LATE MODEL


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

******* - You must be the one Wayne was talking about who lives close by with his own oval?


----------



## REDNECK146 (Aug 2, 2009)

thats me


----------

